# dinner rolls and apple cinnamon bread



## redneck5236 (Nov 28, 2019)

hello joined this forum a few days ago ! just noticed the thread on breads ! baking has become my winter hobbie over the past couple years ! thought I would share a couple thanksgiving pics !


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2019)

Those rolls look great and you should have had those cinnamin roll with the coffee plus this morning while tending the smoker! Looks like you'll be eating good today!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

They both look delicious!
Love cinnamon rolls!!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 29, 2019)

I could eat the whole pan! Looking real tasty!


----------

